# So I'm Having Cosmetic Surgery...



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

In about 3 weeks time. This is going to be awesome, I'm so excited! ...bet you can't wait to hear what it is?

I've been wanting this since I was a lot younger (and have done many years of research). I'm not telling anyone that I'll be going because I want to see if/when my family and friends will notice a difference. Everyone's opinion has always been that I'm being ridiculous and pedantic whenever I've mentioned it. To be fair it's only the slightest of changes but I've always been open minded when it comes to these things. Life's too short, I'm game!

It's the tip of my nose. Front profile I'm happy with, but side profile I want the tip to be less rounded and slightly more refined; straight, tiny little upturn (NO, not like MJ!)...

This is something I've been thinking about for a long time and I've suddenly got the 'get up and go'. So a few days ago I dug up all my info and have been finalising my decision; making sure everything is solid, still sticking with my original idea, surgeon, team... emailed them a couple days ago and boom, earliest possible appointment is 30th May. I'm taking it. Just need to find out how many days to book my accommodation and flights for, then I'm all good to go. This will be Poland, Wroclaw.

On a side note, this is also going to be the perfect thing to force me into an approx. 5 day deload (well overdue). Win win.

Damn, 3 weeks to wait, going to be too excited. So I guess I'll be posting some recovery pics soon. Here's my 'before'...



Edit:

Details of surgery and surgeon.

http://www.makeitinpoland.com

Doctor Jakub Kratochwil

Doctor Jakub (also referred to as James) Kratochwil graduated from Medical Faculty, Medical University in Wroc?aw in 1986.

Received his first experience during four years as assistant at The Surgery Unit of Medical Academy in Worclaw. Since 1990 he has been holding a Plastic Surgeon post at the Kolejowy Hospital in the Plastic and Reconstructive Surgery Unit. He has been cooperating for many years with his father Dr Zygmunt Kratochwil one of the pioneers of the plastic surgery in Poland.

Doctor James Kratochwil improves his skills and increases knowledge in aesthetic surgery by participating in a number of symposiums, meetings, conferences, Polish and international trainings.

A member of The Polish and The European Society of Plastic, Reconstructive and Aesthetic Surgery.

Doctor James provides his professional opinion for magazines such a Forma i Men`s Heath and provides reviewing of Polish medical press for one of the most prestigious plastic surgery magazines on the world - Plastic Reconstructive Surgery. A member of The European Society of Plastic, Reconstructive and Aesthetic Surgery.

Address:

Generala Tadeusza Kutrzeby 64

52-007 Wroclaw, Poland


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't see what the problem is? You look beautiful.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with you what so ever, but as you say, friends and family have already told you this, it's all in your head, and if you keep looking at your nose it will only look worse to you, I just shown my wife your pic, and said to her, what's wrong with this girls face, and she could not find a fault, if you were to show it to 100 people no one could pic fault with it, but best of luck to you, hope you be happy with your new nose


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

You look like a model from a fashion magazine already, kristina. Save the money and spend it on something else. You look fine.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

No amount of people will change Kristina's mind, regardless of how beautiful we all tell her she is.


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

nose ? nothing wrong with your nose

if you said your big ears - then I would have understood !!

only joking

for gods sake - do not get butchered for nothing

as said above - I bet no one could guess your unhappy with your nose

you have the very same shape as my daughter and look very similar

have a rethink

eric


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It really is the slightest little change to your nose but I'm guessing it will make a massive change in your confidence?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

as said above i dont see any need to have surgery but then again it is your choice. If you think you are going to benefit from it then go for it. We all have issues with our own bodies and most would change them if they could, i mean how many of us train because they don't like the way i look or feel they look better? Probably the majority of us.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

You're stunning! But hey, do what makes you happy :thumb: If I had the money and it was possible I would have a few inches from my penis removed (Its a bit of a burden).


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Huge, very personal decision and no one should be questioning it.

I'm excited for you, Kristina.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

We can swap noses for a week if you like, then you'll REALLY want surgery to get it sorted!

Your beak looks fine to me, but good luck with the surgery anyway, hope everything goes to plan.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Get that hooter sorted


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2014)

I'd happily kiss the tip of that nose


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Hope the surgery goes well.

As above, I think you look absolutely fine but it's a very personal thing for you I'm sure and if it improves your confidence and makes you feel better about yourself then great!

Good luck.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

If you were standing next to me we'd look like brother and sister I swear :lol:

Good luck :thumb: You look beautiful as it is, but I get the impression that you've got your heart set on this and I hope it all goes well for you. Keep us posted


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

There are cheaper ways of getting the job done, ya know?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I can't see anything wrong with it but whatever makes you happy. Just be sure you're not cutting off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> I would have a few inches from my penis removed (Its a bit of a burden).


^^ this. Having a bbc can be a bit*h sometimes.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Go for it !

Only one concern is your going abroad , I'm guessing because it's cheaper ?

You must have a back up plan in the uk incase you have ant post op issues


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> ^^ this. Having a bbc can be a bit*h sometimes.


Sure can buddy, sure can. :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Some of these comments... lol


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

You want to see my nose from the, mahhooosive, highly revered in SE Asia apparently but all the lads rip me to death! Good job I get more skirt than all of them or it would upset me :crying:

Good luck anyway!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Your life, your face, your choice. That being said, you're a good looking woman and look fine as you are.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

ive got a roman nose, it kind of suits my face tho so im not /\rsed


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

DanishM said:


> I don't see what the problem is? You look beautiful.


Don't tell a woman that till youv stuck one in her!! God sake


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

How much is it costing? Are they just shaving the tissue or the cartillage?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nout wrong with it!

It's obviously in your head but if it's gonna make you feel better go for it and goodluck


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Nout wrong with it!
> 
> It's obviously in your head but if it's gonna make you feel better go for it and goodluck


This. Chances are it won't make you feel better at all. Last year I spent 4k on my Mrs tits coz she didn't like them, guess what, she still doesn't like em And wants em bigger and now a lift aswell!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> This. Chances are it won't make you feel better at all. Last year I spent 4k on my Mrs tits coz she didn't like them, guess what, she still doesn't like em And wants em bigger and now a lift aswell!


2 girls I know did the same think with implants..... Loved them, hated them, then wanted other things doing.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

RACK said:


> 2 girls I know did the same think with implants..... Loved them, hated them, then wanted other things doing.


There never happy...fecking woman!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn, if you nose needs working on and it looks like that, I've got serious fcuking problems with mine. Haha.

Hope it makes you feel great though, Kristina. Life is too short not to.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> This. Chances are it won't make you feel better at all. Last year I spent 4k on my Mrs tits coz she didn't like them, guess what, she still doesn't like em And wants em bigger and now a lift aswell!


I did mine a few years ago and it's one of the best decisions I've ever made! When I started training, I needed to work on those proportions...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> How much is it costing? Are they just shaving the tissue or the cartillage?


This was from my quotation:

Nose correction - re-shaping £1520

Nasal nostrils correction £220

I've checked out return flights cost around £70 and for about 4 nights accommodation in total will cost about £50.

Not entirely sure but I assume cartilage will be involved..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I've spent the best part of 9-10k in the past 2 years on my teeth and face , it's a mix of being un happy with certain things

And confidence , once you get an idea in your head about a certain part of your face or body it develops

i.e I hated my teeth so smiled with my mouth closed or covered it with my hand , had too many frown lines and droopy features

So got that fixed too , now I smile like Cheshire Cat and feel good about my looks , so to me it's worth it .


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Argh wow jeez guys, seriously wasn't expecting such (positive?!) responses, I'm pretty taken aback... some of you who say something along the lines of 'we all have our ideals and nothing can stop you' is pretty much my perspective; I'm sure we all have little things that we'd rather change, those little things that no one else would ever notice. Nevertheless, some of your responses have really brightened up my day!! 

I also understand that some people consider going under the knife to be too extreme, I completely respect this too; some things are 'not worth it' for some, perhaps, and I totally understand that my decision could be seen as silly. I respect all views of course.

But yes indeed, it's just one of those things that I think will make me feel more confident and happy; the way I see it, life is life and if something makes you happy, why not.. 

I've always been a little laid back when it comes to being 'who I want to be' (an example... I used to be into piercings pretty heavily and started medical research from the age of 14... started to pierce myself from about 15 and had about 30 piercings in total to date. Have some photos somewhere haha. Most have been taken out now (except the best ones!) - was just one of those things that made me feel like 'me' through that phase in my life and these things make us who we are, we learn, we grow, we experience, we change)..

So what makes me feel confident in this decision is mainly the fact that it's been the majority of my life I've wanted it. I'm pretty open minded but I *like* to think I have a good head on my shoulders hehe..


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

kristina said:


> I did mine a few years ago and it's one of the best decisions I've ever made! When I started training, I needed to work on those proportions...


Can you show before and after shots of your boob job too.

Good luck with the surgery. Hope all goes well


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> Go for it !
> 
> Only one concern is your going abroad , I'm guessing because it's cheaper ?
> 
> You must have a back up plan in the uk incase you have ant post op issues


It is but the price isn't necessarily the main focus; there are some FANTASTIC surgeons who work abroad and travel between the UK and Poland (as an example of one country) - depending on where you go, if you do your research, there is nothing wrong with going abroad. Besides, I'm Russian... I specifically wanted Poland rather than any other place.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JUSSI75 said:


> Can you show before and after shots of your boob job too.
> 
> Good luck with the surgery. Hope all goes well


Perv


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

kristina said:


> It is but the price isn't necessarily the main focus; there are some FANTASTIC surgeons who work abroad and travel between the UK and Poland (as an example of one country) - depending on where you go, if you do your research, there is nothing wrong with going abroad. Besides, I'm Russian... I specifically wanted Poland rather than any other place.


I guessed you were from abroad , and yea it's a huge trend to go abroad but mainly as it's cheaper , I'm sure most uk

Residents would get the work here if it cost the same .


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

It's your choice and if you have in mind to do it no matter what we all say you will. If makes you happy go ahead, but honestly you look beautiful and there is absolutely nothing wrong with your nose. I actually found it pretty in the pic.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

go for it Kristina, years back I wasn't happy with my chin so had a chin implant to look more like Kirk Douglas. It did wonders for my confidence and now I feel really good about it and get complimented on how great it looks all the time.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Know two people who had this done, both have problems with nasal respiratory now.

either sinckage/subsidence on one side or the cartilage has started to grow across one passage.

My advice if there isn't a problem don't try and fix it you might end up with a problem


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> I've spent the best part of 9-10k in the past 2 years on my teeth and face , it's a mix of being un happy with certain things
> 
> And confidence , once you get an idea in your head about a certain part of your face or body it develops
> 
> ...


Excellent!

When I was younger I forced my parents to take me to an orthodontist because I had these teeny tiny little gaps in a couple of places (I was about 13 years old!) and I wanted them all perfected. Had that done (sheesh, perhaps I've just been pre-disposed to be really self-conscious).

Now, over the past few years, I've also spent a fair amount on having these tiny little 'natural ridges' filled onto the edges of my teeth to make them 100% straight instead of looking slightly 'chipped' if that makes sense. I never regret these things either, does a world of a difference to personal confidence.

Also have them whitened once in a while...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> We all have issues with our own bodies and most would change them if they could, i mean how many of us train because they don't like the way i look or feel they look better? Probably the majority of us.


Good point!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

RACK said:


> It really is the slightest little change to your nose but I'm guessing it will make a massive change in your confidence?


Yep, just one of those things I guess...


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Huge, very personal decision and no one should be questioning it.


Disagree entirely

People making huge personal decisions need to have those decisions challenged, and to listen to those challenges with an open mind. You don't do people any favours by automatically supporting any decision they make, because some of those decisions are going to be harebrained.

Personally I think OP has got a very pretty nose that doesn't need any work on it. But if she goes ahead then good luck, and I hope she's delighted with the results.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> Know two people who had this done, both have problems with nasal respiratory now.
> 
> either sinckage/subsidence on one side or the cartilage has started to grow across one passage.
> 
> My advice if there isn't a problem don't try and fix it you might end up with a problem


I completely understand that there are risks. You're right, this is something to consider very carefully.

However, this goes across the board.

I've known tens of guys to have ripped biceps doing deadlifts; this doesn't stop any of us. This theory can be applied to so many situations.

I don't mean to discard your point, but just to play devil's advocate. For every negative case, there are hundreds of positive ones.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> go for it Kristina, years back I wasn't happy with my chin so had a chin implant to look more like Kirk Douglas. It did wonders for my confidence and now I feel really good about it and get complimented on how great it looks all the time.


Wow, amazing. Care to post a pic of the result before/after??


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't see the problem with your nose, but you obviously do! Hope it goes well for you and you're happy with the result!1


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Disagree entirely
> 
> People making huge personal decisions need to have those decisions challenged, and to listen to those challenges with an open mind. You don't do people any favours by automatically supporting any decision they make, because some of those decisions are going to be harebrained.
> 
> Personally I think OP has got a very pretty nose that doesn't need any work on it. But if she goes ahead then good luck, and I hope she's delighted with the results.


Hmm... I think she's probably gone through enough turmoil and thought processes to challenge herself.... Let alone coming from everyone else. I always support, empower, encourage... You challenge, which I guess encourages and empowers, but in a different way. That's cool... we're different people lol.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

kristina said:


> I completely understand that there are risks. You're right, this is something to consider very carefully.
> 
> However, this goes across the board.
> 
> ...


Very true, just my two cents.

Most people who want something done and can afford it will have the procedure anyway.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

kristina said:


> Wow, amazing. Care to post a pic of the result before/after??


I'll see if I've got any lying around. Only bad thing is I get called Spartacus a lot


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> I guessed you were from abroad , and yea it's a huge trend to go abroad but mainly as it's cheaper , I'm sure most uk
> 
> Residents would get the work here if it cost the same .


Sorry - yes - I mean, it is definitely the benefit of the price for me, but I meant that it isn't the one and only factor that dictates my decision if that makes sense; I wanted to find a surgeon I was very confident in, as my main focus.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> It's your choice and if you have in mind to do it no matter what we all say you will. If makes you happy go ahead, but honestly you look beautiful and there is absolutely nothing wrong with your nose. I actually found it pretty in the pic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> Huge, very personal decision and no one should be questioning it.
> 
> I'm excited for you, Kristina.


Thank you so much hun!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> go for it Kristina, years back I wasn't happy with my chin so had a chin implant to look more like Kirk Douglas. It did wonders for my confidence and now I feel really good about it and get complimented on how great it looks all the time.


Is this what you look like now?

If so you are a handsome looking man


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I'll see if I've got any lying around. Only bad thing is I get called Spartacus a lot


No, i'm Spartacus.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Disagree entirely
> 
> People making huge personal decisions need to have those decisions challenged, and to listen to those challenges with an open mind. You don't do people any favours by automatically supporting any decision they make, because some of those decisions are going to be harebrained.
> 
> Personally I think OP has got a very pretty nose that doesn't need any work on it. But if she goes ahead then good luck, and I hope she's delighted with the results.


Thanks so much - genuinely appreciate all perspectives and indeed I understand that to be challenged can be beneficial; it can either reinforce a person's decision, or really make them think harder.

Hopefully it comes across that I've not been frivolous, either way!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> Hmm... I think she's probably gone through enough turmoil and thought processes to challenge herself.... Let alone coming from everyone else. I always support, empower, encourage... You challenge, which I guess encourages and empowers, but in a different way. That's cool... we're different people lol.


That's totally cool of you, really appreciate it!


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

yeah that's a beak you got there I'd sort it too......... :stupid: I was expecting you to be like roy hodson instead looks fine, wish I had the dollar to blow on pointless things mind you (excuse the pun)

look perfectly normal to me  its the bridge on mine broken nose never settled properly hate that myself!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My mum and sister both had nose jobs, i couldn't see much difference but they obviously could.

Both of them took time off work without telling people and hardly anyone noticed, kind of makes you think was it worth doing in the first place.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> You're stunning! But hey, do what makes you happy :thumb: If I had the money and it was possible I would have a few inches from my penis removed (Its a bit of a burden).


i,d love a 9 inch penis, instead of this hugh thing i,ve got


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

graham58 said:


> i,d love a 9 inch penis, instead of this hugh thing i,ve got


Me to, its embarrassing having to keep adjusting it from each sock.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

i was gonna do a "My c0cks too big" joke but i decided not to coz every other cnut has already


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Hmm... I think she's probably gone through enough turmoil and thought processes to challenge herself.... Let alone coming from everyone else. I always support, empower, encourage... You challenge, which I guess encourages and empowers, but in a different way. That's cool... we're different people lol.


I love this reply

( That's not a dig at the original poster )


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> Perv


Not at all. Purely for research and future reference purposes


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> i was gonna do a "My c0cks too big" joke but i decided not to coz every other cnut has already


Plenty of cocks posted in this thread already :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2014)

kristina said:


> In about 3 weeks time. This is going to be awesome, I'm so excited! ...bet you can't wait to hear what it is?
> 
> I've been wanting this since I was a lot younger (and have done many years of research). I'm not telling anyone that I'll be going because I want to see if/when my family and friends will notice a difference. Everyone's opinion has always been that I'm being ridiculous and pedantic whenever I've mentioned it. To be fair it's only the slightest of changes but I've always been open minded when it comes to these things. Life's too short, I'm game!
> 
> ...


I used to laugh when friends and family complained about an aspect of their appearance that they didn't like and would just brush off their comments as nonsense or maybe watching too many episodes of TOWIE. However i now experience first-hand what a debilitating impact an (alleged) small imperfection can have on someone's life. Despite reading many papers on the subject even i still don't fully understand the mechanisms at work that drives someone onto the surgeons table.

Everything is relevant to the individual only and nothing anyone can say will change that, so now i just point out the risks of surgery and to hold reasonable expectations of the end result.

I hope your surgery goes well and don't take short cuts with the after care.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I get where your going with the surgery, and think it will look good. Like people have said nothing wrong with your nose at all, but would give a nice look to side profile.

If I had the money I would have my nose worked on to look less round at the tip, its a family trait lol.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Yeah I see what you mean, definitely needs doing like.

Good luck


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll jump on the I don't think there's anything wrong with it list.

But our visual imperfections are usually a very personal thing. If you're unhappy about something and can change it then go ahead. I assume you're prepared for the chance of you thinking it looks worse post op. I did something similar not too long ago for physical and cosmetic reasons, but mainly the latter tbh.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I hope the surgery gives the results you desire.

I also must add that you have a very attractive face as it stands.

But we must be happy with our reflection....we do the majority of "bodybuilding" (and this is a form of bodybuilding) for our own pleasing not others.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

I would change nothing about that face.

Do what you want, but I think your little nosey looks just fine.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

whats the procedure? they gonna smash n rebuild it?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Shady45 said:


> I did something similar not too long ago for physical and cosmetic reasons, but mainly the latter tbh.


What did you have done?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> whats the procedure? they gonna smash n rebuild it?


Not sure just yet - I will have a chat to them about it although not sure how much information they can give without seeing me. I'm very curious.

My common sense tells me they might not need to break it, perhaps just shave it down; pretty sure I've seen similar procedures on you tube, I'll have to see if I can find it!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

You've got a cute nose! But it's your nose. You've got to live with it... good luck!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

make sure you get a receipt aswell incase they leave you looking like Jacko R.I.P


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

WOW!! Looks like everyone opened up tapatalk insead of pof by accident. Some of the lines in here


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Is this what you look like now?
> 
> If so you are a handsome looking man
> View attachment 150885


Thanks Liam. You are also a lovely looking boy


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Only happy when you give them money for shopping hahah


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Really? I don't see anything wrong with your nose. I have had mine straightened 3 times, scar tissue removed from the inside and a piece of cartilage just because years of fighting made it impossible to breathe through. It was painful and not an experience I would readily jump into again with any haste.

Your nose is a cute little button nose, but if you heart and mind is set good luck with it.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good luck & I'm sure you'll look even better...

We do however, need to see the before & after boob pics!!


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

I can sort that big nose out of yours, *cracks knuckles*

Just kidding theres newt wrong with it! good luck tho hope you get what your after


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Thanks Liam. You are also a lovely looking boy


together we are really really lovely looking. our mums would be proud


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Its a button nose and everyone loves a button nose.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

I know what you mean about the tip of the nose. to elevate it, it will create a small button that makes a nose more feminine and youthful looking.

I agree with lots of guy here, you look stunning already. but I also know you simply want to perfect your nose to enhance your look...nothing wrong about that, same mentality as any bodybuilders with massive arms still hitting curls to add that extra inch, despite the 99.9% of the population said his arm is already more than great..

not here to judge or discourage or to encourage...as long as you have informed consent of all procedure and know what you want, go for it...

personally, I'll try to correct that with dermal filler, you can create the look you after with a simple hyaluronic acid dermal filler. It will take about 5-10 minutes to do, and will last up to 18 months given the right product, and will only cost you around £300. far less side effects, you can reverse it if you don't like the outcome and you certainly not under the knife to reshape your cartilage or putting permanent implant that could potentially damage the aesthetic look of your nose. You won't need to wait for weeks to see result, you don't need to walk around with a plastic cast on your nose either.

if you think the new button nose has since changed your outlook in life and given you new found confidence on your appearance that you need, then certainly consider invasive procedure then.

if your nose is currently very deviated and will benefit a lot from operation and no non-invasive procedures on earth can ever correct it, then by all means have plastic surgery now, if a small nasal tip improvement is what you seek, why go under the knife....10 min with a small needle, done!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Theseus said:


> I know what you mean about the tip of the nose. to elevate it, it will create a small button that makes a nose more feminine and youthful looking.
> 
> I agree with lots of guy here, you look stunning already. but I also know you simply want to perfect your nose to enhance your look...nothing wrong about that, same mentality as any bodybuilders with massive arms still hitting curls to add that extra inch, despite the 99.9% of the population said his arm is already more than great..
> 
> ...


Thanks very much.

Yep I've also looked into the fillers but to be honest I'm not a fan. Not keen on the idea of 'adding' size instead of removing. I realise that it's all in the shape I'm after, and that a tiny bit of filler won't necessarily look much bigger to the average eye, but the idea and concept of having the shape altered by adding material to the contour is hugely repulsive to me... call me crazy!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

kristina said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> Yep I've also looked into the fillers but to be honest I'm not a fan. Not keen on the idea of 'adding' size instead of removing. I realise that it's all in the shape I'm after, and that a tiny bit of filler won't necessarily look much bigger to the average eye, but the idea and concept of having the shape altered by adding material to the contour is hugely repulsive to me... call me crazy!


Had mine done years ago. Never looked back.

Slight tipped but masculine way. Didn't want in too defined as wanted it to look natural. Mine had a bump also from a nose fracture and it bugged me as the shape did change.

Recovery was a tw4t


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

You look great Kristina but I'm obviously going to say that! Do what makes you happy. I thought I recognised your face from the picture, I was a member of BJS back in the day - it's a small world eh? Good luck


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> You look great Kristina but I'm obviously going to say that! Do what makes you happy. I thought I recognised your face from the picture, I was a member of BJS back in the day - it's a small world eh? Good luck


Wowww! Small world indeed! 

Awh thank you very much.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

geeby112 said:


> Had mine done years ago. Never looked back.
> 
> Slight tipped but masculine way. Didn't want in too defined as wanted it to look natural. Mine had a bump also from a nose fracture and it bugged me as the shape did change.
> 
> Recovery was a tw4t


Oh great stuff, so glad to hear!

Yep, dreading the recovery. Been watching some recovery blogs on youtube. Just hope I can train again pretty soon!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

kristina said:


> Oh great stuff, so glad to hear!
> 
> Yep, dreading the recovery. Been watching some recovery blogs on youtube. Just hope I can train again pretty soon!


I can advise have lozenges for your throat as you'll have to breath through your mouth for a while and ingot one heck of a sore throat. When they take the splinters out the dry blood rips your nasal hairs - not pleasant. You get bruised eyes which lasts around a week too. Main issue was getting used to breathing only through the mouth, oh one more thing, when you wake up you tend to panic as you feel like your suffocating but a nurse will be there to tell you to breath through mouth - hopefully not in polish


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

kristina said:


> In about 3 weeks time. This is going to be awesome, I'm so excited! ...bet you can't wait to hear what it is?
> 
> I've been wanting this since I was a lot younger (and have done many years of research). I'm not telling anyone that I'll be going because I want to see if/when my family and friends will notice a difference. Everyone's opinion has always been that I'm being ridiculous and pedantic whenever I've mentioned it. To be fair it's only the slightest of changes but I've always been open minded when it comes to these things. Life's too short, I'm game!
> 
> ...


is it done yet? lol. will be interesting to see what it looks like when done, be sure to put a pic up


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> I've spent the best part of 9-10k in the past 2 years on my teeth and face , it's a mix of being un happy with certain things
> 
> And confidence , once you get an idea in your head about a certain part of your face or body it develops
> 
> ...


And got some fancy toe nails


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Good luck Kristina ..like some say a personal thing no matter what anyone says it's how u feel and I see it no diff to having boobs when we arnt happy with them or Botox so wish u all the best and a speeeeeedy recovery


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> And got some fancy toe nails


She lack ? ( sp ) lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> She lack ? ( sp ) lol


Hahaha was trying to work out what you were saying until it hit me.

Shellac.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

kristina said:


> Hahaha was trying to work out what you were saying until it hit me.
> 
> Shellac.


Lollllllllll x


----------



## finest1 (Jan 2, 2012)

WTF!!

i don't see anything wrong with your nose. you should see my hooter! good luck anyway, i hope you find the hapiness you're searching for..


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I will admit. The kind of nose you're describing I do find incredibly cute on girls. But yours is fine.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Jesus ha ha don't see much wrong with your nose tbh you look really nice,,

Good luck with surgery if you do go through with it


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> I've spent the best part of 9-10k in the past 2 years on my teeth and face , it's a mix of being un happy with certain things
> 
> And confidence , once you get an idea in your head about a certain part of your face or body it develops
> 
> ...


tommy which of your features was droopy and what did u do to fix? any before and after

totes go for it Christina will be lovely having a nice pretty delicate nose - see if they'll do you a deal get me one too

did u do loads of research on ur surgeon?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

engllishboy said:


> I will admit. The kind of nose you're describing I do find incredibly cute on girls. But yours is fine.


Tell me about it - my mum actually has the exact nose I want... she has all these amazing features that I wish I had but I didn't get!!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Loveleelady said:



> did u do loads of research on ur surgeon?


I did indeed yep... researched this for years.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Have you ever had people say nasty things about your nose?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Woohoo! I can't believe I'm finally flying out tomorrow morning, I'm so freakin' excited I won't be able to sleep tonight...argh!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

kristina said:


> Woohoo! I can't believe I'm finally flying out tomorrow morning, I'm so freakin' excited I won't be able to sleep tonight...argh!


Yea !! Exciting


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> Yea !! Exciting


Heck yeah are you ready for some seriously grim, bruised up photographs?! :thumb: haha..


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

rakim said:


> Have you ever had people say nasty things about your nose?


I'm glad to say that I haven't at all actually, I guess it's just my own opinion.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Good luck..


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

err dont fall for crappers bait darling



kristina said:


> Wow, amazing. Care to post a pic of the result before/after??


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

anyway go for it - its a small change nothing to worry about- go do it

if it does your head in looking at it change it  looks a little like and Asian nose

anyway after that you can concentrate on the chin - get that chin done 

ears - they could look more refined - so get those done


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

romper stomper said:


> anyway go for it - its a small change nothing to worry about- go do it
> 
> if it does your head in looking at it change it  looks a little like and Asian nose
> 
> ...


Those are already on the list! 

(Kidding).


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

kristina said:


> Heck yeah are you ready for some seriously grim, bruised up photographs?! :thumb: haha..


My favourites ! Hahah seriously though it's a big step but the pay backs worth it


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> (Kidding).


oohhh no your not


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Completely unrelated but, if you have a change of heart last second, auswitz is only a 2 hour drive.

Really is a must see if you're going to Poland.

Best of luck with tomorrow.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

class good luck chick hope all goes well

cant wait to see your new nose

bye bye big honky tonk!!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> class good luck chick hope all goes well
> 
> cant wait to see your new nose
> 
> bye bye big honky tonk!!


Hehe. Thanks chick!

Woop literally just boarding! 

Here we goooooo.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

kristina said:


> Hehe. Thanks chick!
> 
> Woop literally just boarding!
> 
> Here we goooooo.


ahhh excitement ask all questions and insist on meeting your actual surgeon and if u don't like him pull out of it - its never too late

but sure will be shamazing


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 1 - (Waking Up from the Op)

Oh my god hilarious! I'm awake and I'm pretty high woooaaaahhhaaaw.

Hilarious because I woke up and panicked as I couldn't breathe (!!!) and started fighting to reach for my neck as you do when you suffocate...although I was totally strapped down on my arms, but then suddenly I hear "breathe through your mouth"...d'oh!

My nose is totally blocked up of course! Argh. How annoying. 

Anyway wow I am SO stoked that I don't have two black eyes like most people get!!

So - first pic literally woken up 3 mins ago.

Excuse the wet hair from shower beforehand...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I AM STARVING!!!!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I haven't eaten since yesterday ahhhhahhhehhrhrh!!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

He just stuck some tape over it .You could have done that at home lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea congratulations !! You did it !!

It's all Up hill from now


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Awww well done hunnie !!  hope the result are as you want. Xx


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

hope it's a fast recovery and every thing you were wishing for . your looking happy with the cheeky tounge poke which is the main thing


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hehe yep the moment of truth is yet to come....so excited!!


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

gearchange said:


> He just stuck some tape over it .You could have done that at home lol


was what i was going to say i could of done that for half the price haha


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol fcuking hell youve had it done already! seems like only yesterday you posted up about the procedure

can i have what they took off ur nose. i wanna make a mask out of it


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> lol fcuking hell youve had it done already! seems like only yesterday you posted up about the procedure
> 
> can i have what they took off ur nose. i wanna make a mask out of it


Yep I can't believe it. Fast track!

Hehe. Not sure there's much of what they took off my nose...!


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

When will you be able to see the result ??

I have broken my nose a couple of times (still straight tho) hurts like hell for ages ..

Well done tho , you didn't like something so fixed it !

You Just gotta score some hgh to speed recovery now


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Old n fat said:


> When will you be able to see the result ??
> 
> I have broken my nose a couple of times (still straight tho) hurts like hell for ages ..
> 
> ...


Hehe. Weeeell the plaster comes off I think in about 5-7 days, I can't wait. Of course swelling will take a lot longer to look like the final result though.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

The worst part is that I think I have to sleep tonight with my mouth open to breathe!

I just know I'm in for a night of dribbling everywhere haha!


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Ha that's the selfie we need as your new avi , hair all focked up dribble all over your face and a massive plaster on your nose , boom

Looking good girl.

Ha ha


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Out of interest, could you do me a favour and see how the quality of your sleep compares to before once you're healed?

I have a theory that links nasal surgery and sleep and will share it after your observations in order to not skew your opinion.

Congrats on being one step closer to your aesthetic ideal.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Well done  In to see the results when you can take the tape off.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Out of interest, could you do me a favour and see how the quality of your sleep compares to before once you're healed?
> 
> I have a theory that links nasal surgery and sleep and will share it after your observations in order to not skew your opinion.
> 
> Congrats on being one step closer to your aesthetic ideal.


Sounds interesting! I sure will.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

kristina said:


> The worst part is that I think I have to sleep tonight with my mouth open to breathe!
> 
> I just know I'm in for a night of dribbling everywhere haha!


I read somewhere that people swallow around 3/5 spiders in a lifetime while they are sleeping, looks like you are going to have yours all in one night lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

HOLY CRAP IM STARTING TO GET ONE BACK EYE HAAA!!

Damn. I thought I was so jammy!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

kristina said:


> HOLY CRAP IM STARTING TO GET ONE BACK EYE HAAA!!
> 
> Damn. I thought I was so jammy!


Over the next few hours they will probably swell up a lot more, can you not ice them


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

kristina said:


> HOLY CRAP IM STARTING TO GET ONE BACK EYE HAAA!!
> 
> Damn. I thought I was so jammy!


Wait until you wake up tomorrow


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Over the next few hours they will probably swell up a lot more, can you not ice them


Yep I thought as much, hmm will have to ask them as I'm staying at the surgery overnight.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

All the best with recovery :beer:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Don't bother...

Edit...too late


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Don't bother...
> 
> Edit...too late


you could have saved millions of lives Dave. millions.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

How's the labia reconstruction recovery going


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ewen said:


> How's the labia reconstruction recovery going


not bad, painful but worth it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> not bad, painful but worth it


Lets have a butchers


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ewen said:


> Lets have a butchers


you wouldnt want to see it mate, looks like a plate of dropped pies


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> you wouldnt want to see it mate, looks like a plate of dropped pies


That's brought back memories of my bouncer days .

I like broken pies


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 2 (Morning After)

So a little account from this morning...

8am:

Good morning! Wow I have never been to happy to wake up! That was a real struggle, I can just remember waking up every few minutes throughout the night feeling like I was choking and my body was somehow trying to snore for some reason because of the splint but couldn't...The weirdest thing! Breathing through the mouth and having a splint blocking your whole nose, continuously for a whole day /night is genuinely torturous.

There were actual moments last night where I thought I'd never been able to sleep and was going to panic, tried to stop myself from sleeping at one point and just feel so sorry for myself. So happy to say that I must've dozed off as you do...to wake up to breakfast in bed. YESSSSSSS PLEASSSSEEE!! I was ravenous!



















11am

I am FREE! I feel amazing. No pain. The sun is blazing hot here and I'm off to scope out the area. There's some sort of concert being prepared in the park!










My face is beginning to bruise and swell up more...I'm looking pretty grim hahaha..










Now 1pm

Marrrrrvelous! Found a 24hr Tesco. Boom.










Taking a break for a snack at the hotel and yeeeeep sunglasses making me look slightly more human but the funny thing is... its so ridiculously sunny here, I just know I'm going to have some crazy tan lines on my face! 










No painkillers yet...apparently I probably won't feel like I'll need any.

Nose-wise...I feel nothing. So comfortable. No pain. However the occasional nose bleed here and there (not too much).

ALSO...

Did I mention that I'm not having any visible scars? My surgeon is a legend. He made the incisions inside my nostrils only so it's closed surgery....WINNER!! 

So 5 days of holiday...I'm pretty elated!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

how the fcuk can you still look fit with black eyes and a fanny pad on your nose :no:


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

To say your face is swelling, nose all busted up, you still look hot woman !!

I know that's white knighting badly and merkleman will want his pound of flesh for me saying it bit ...

Just saying


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ewen said:


> how the fcuk can you still look fit with black eyes and a fanny pad on your nose :no:


Sheeeesh thanks haha I'm so happy!! Appreciate the compliment  made my day hah.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Old n fat said:


> To say your face is swelling, nose all busted up, you still look hot woman !!
> 
> I know that's white knighting badly and merkleman will want his pound of flesh for me saying it bit ...
> 
> Just saying


As above...Thank you haha.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

kristina said:


> Sheeeesh thanks haha I'm so happy!! Appreciate the compliment  made my day hah.


careful, you will be getting pictures of his penis, im sick of them


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

By the way...I do think this is going to get worse for some reason...I will post up grimmness in all its glory if it does, I promise..


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> careful, you will be getting pictures of his penis, *im sick of them*


Wow! How many's he got???


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

The swelling on the bridge of my nose is pretty damn ghastly haha...There ya go!!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Geez woman, I'm trying to eat!

Hahaha, nice to read that it has gone well! Hope you're happy with the result when you see it!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

kristina said:


> Wow! How many's he got???


you dont want to know


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kristina said:


> Wow! How many's he got???


if i showed you then your nose would pop out you`d laugh that much .


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ewen said:


> if i showed you then your nose would pop out you`d laugh that much .


Do it. There's no going back now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kristina said:


> Do it. There's no going back now.


luckily for you im unable to upload from my computer due to a glitch in ukm software .

so im afraid your ploy of getting cock pics has been thwarted


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

ewen said:


> luckily for you im unable to upload from my computer due to a glitch in ukm software .
> 
> so im afraid your ploy of getting cock pics has been thwarted


Go on then , Il show a picture of me getting my massive cock out !

Best get reps for this


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Old n fat said:


> Go on then , Il show a picture of me getting my massive cock out !
> 
> Best get reps for this
> 
> View attachment 151660


looks a bit red and sore mate :surrender:


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

The bruising below the eyes will keep darkening and look more obvious in a few days time.

Once your plaster comes off your nose will be very swollen to say the least and a little patience is required.

I notice you said you were unhappy with the tip of the nose. As you've had most of the work done there, swelling will take much longer to fully subside in this part of the nose. It can last 12 months or so.

You should notice a definite improvement even with all the swelling and results will look even better as time goes by.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

ewen said:


> looks a bit red and sore mate :surrender:


It's only the head of it , little E45 soon pinks it up !


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm about to show you guys my 'pack'...


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Thought that said 'rack', had to do a double take lol.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Haha. My ICE pack baby. Not 6 pack (and indeed not my rack HAH!).










How To:

Get some plastic bags

Get some ice

Put ice in plastic bags

Carefully place onto the area of swelling

Finish with a pretty scarf and bow tie to the top

Et voila.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Dazarooni said:


> The bruising below the eyes will keep darkening and look more obvious in a few days time.
> 
> Once your plaster comes off your nose will be very swollen to say the least and a little patience is required.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. Hoping that icing it will help somewhat!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

kristina said:


> Haha. My ICE pack baby. Not 6 pack (and indeed not my rack HAH!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very glam, hope your not to sore


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

God that's maybe not sexy !!

Hgh - peptides maybe some test will have that fixed by morning ha ha


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

i thought you just got the tip of your nose done? , i got a deviated septum done a few years back and i just got 2 cotton wool plugs up my nose and went home the next day with a few stitches , you look like someone has hit you with a shovel 

*the botox on your bottom lip looks like its gone wrong :tongue:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

shes such a liar. she`s had her whole nose rebuilt :tongue:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Very glam, hope your not to sore


I'm literally in NO pain... it's incredible!  just want to help with the swelling a little.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

aqualung said:


> *the botox on your bottom lip looks like its gone wrong :tongue:


Oh ****! I want my money back..


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> shes such a liar. she`s had her whole nose rebuilt :tongue:


Actually you're not far off; what I actually expected was for him to only work on the tip but turns out he has to shave all the way up along the whole nose to get the angle I need but then he also did this thing where he pushed the bridge closer (front view bridge will be slimmer) -when we did the simulation...It was an amazing suggestion! And also...We then decided to remove some of the lower part of the septum that hangs down in the middle on the nostrils - only a slight touch higher to go for that "upward" angle...

SO...

You're actually pretty correct in a sense!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Man I miss the gym already hahaha.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

But I found this in Poland today...










Made me feel right at home.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

kristina said:


> But I found this in Poland today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love it. looks right ghetto

i really wanna see this new nose of urs now  im genuinely intrigued to see the before and after


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> love it. looks right ghetto
> 
> i really wanna see this new nose of urs now  im genuinely intrigued to see the before and after


Yep yep - hah I'm pretty excited - definitely will post results but also the best results will come after months...so will be interesting to see a time line as the swelling all gradually goes down.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 3

Today woke up with worse swelling - very annoying and started the day off with a bit of an ice pack and here's a top tip - keep your head elevated at all times (I slept with my head quite high up against the pillows).



















Now I can genuinely say I look like one of those weird looking Sci Fi movie aliens... fvck.

Anyway... thank god for sunglasses and Iron Maiden.










This little trip is turning out to be pretty sweet. Sun is shining and there's so much to explore. Just been doing as much walking as possible.

I figured it would be good to cash in on a little 'cut' seeing as I'm not able to train so I'm doing a load of LISS...exploring Wraclaw.

Guess what I found?










The train to motherfvcking heaven, yo!



















Pretty miffed about the swelling. What a bitch.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

@kristina Just spotted this thread...I have issue with my nose and want it like yours!! :laugh: I've considered surgery but everyone thinks I'm bonkers. Mine turns up slightly at the end...this is the only side pic I could find (I look a bit haggered in it...was taken the early hours in the morning at a house party):



I basically want the end gone and to have it more cute and rounded like yours!

Whilst it bothers me, at the moment it doesn't bother me enough to do anything about it and I try not to dwell and make it seem a bigger deal.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hera said:


> @kristina Just spotted this thread...I have issue with my nose and want it like yours!! :laugh: I've considered surgery but everyone thinks I'm bonkers. Mine turns up slightly at the end...this is the only side pic I could find (I look a bit haggered in it...was taken the early hours in the morning at a house party):
> 
> View attachment 151746
> 
> ...


Wow! Wow; see this is so funny - we are all so different and our ideals can be so unique to our vision of 'perfection' - isn't it amazing.

I absolutely adore your nose and would've swapped with you any day.

I do have to say, from my personal experience and the choice that I made, who am I to say "don't do it" seeing as my own rhinoplasty is going to make ME happy; if you're not happy with yours so much that it bothers you and makes you feel you want it changed, then I think it is something for you to judge. 

I would support you in your choice either way.

But yep...love your nose!

(I'm also really happy to see my thread helps...I was hoping that the account of my experience will be useful for someone down the line, even if it comes up in the Google search).


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kristina said:


> Wow! Wow; see this is so funny - we are all so different and our ideals can be so unique to our vision of 'perfection' - isn't it amazing.
> 
> I absolutely adore your nose and would've swapped with you any day.
> 
> ...


I think it's an awesome thread! A really good read  It's helpful for me to read as I do toy around with the idea of surgery but don't know anyone who's had it done. I don't think my husband would support it though. He's on board with breast implants in the future if babies ruin them but anything else seems too far in his opinion.

My nose doesn't bother me enough at the moment to be a problem. But it does bother me when I see photos of it...I pretty much hate all photos of me but my nose is just one of a few flaws I could pick out...I think that if I had free reign to have surgery, I wouldn't know where to stop!

It's a shame we couldn't have just swapped noses!! :laugh: I'm really eager to see how your looks!! :bounce:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

your nose looks fine to me, but i guess it how it affects you that counts , personally i dont have enough money to correct what i would like doing physically and personality transplants are not available on the NHS yet :tongue: .

*i forgot to add , kris - wait till you start picking the great big blood encrusted lumps of snot out , it took me about 3 weeks to get all the things out.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That train to heaven looks awesome!

Have the locals been pointing and whispering when you walk past yet?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Adz The Rat said:


> That train to heaven looks awesome!
> 
> Have the locals been pointing and whispering when you walk past yet?


It's been pretty interesting to see reactions; nothing really bad at all but I imagine some have been confused and curious, and I'd say walking down the street I 'feel' that some people really try to avoid starting.

This might sound really silly but I imagine it's a little akin to someone with a disfigurement; it really makes me understand how a person must feel when they 'know' they attract attention for having something different on their face.

I'll be honest; I'm enjoying it partly because I know it must really confuse people and it's quite fun and amusing for me; I see people staring out their cars and taking double takes - I make a point of staring back and smiling. I guess I just don't mind and I don't feel ultra sensitive or easily embarrassed by things.

Today I was waking down a residential road where a guy was walking with another lady and their dog. The guy genuinely seemed really worried and scared about what he saw; stopped me (had to take my headphones out) and started to ask me in Polish - (I imagine) - something that sounded like "WHO DID THIS TO YOU?!?!" Haha.. I just told him I don't speak Polish and he walked away looking disappointed.

Other than that I just think most people walk past and think WTF happened to her...

Shopping in Tescos and I can feel hundreds of eyes following me around haha..

Pretty fun...


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Is this adventure going to be printed in magazine form or spin off into a t.v show. If it goes the magazine way can i get a free copy..?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

kristina said:


> It's been pretty interesting to see reactions; nothing really bad at all but I imagine some have been confused and curious, and I'd say walking down the street I 'feel' that some people really try to avoid starting.
> 
> This might sound really silly but I imagine it's a little akin to someone with a disfigurement; it really makes me understand how a person must feel when they 'know' they attract attention for having something different on their face.
> 
> ...


Don't blame them, I would follow you round Tesco's too haha


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> Is this adventure going to be printed in magazine form or spin off into a t.v show. If it goes the magazine way can i get a free copy..?


Signed especially for you Mr Lats!  x


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

kristina said:


> Signed especially for you Captain Lats!  x


Fixed.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Hera said:


> @kristina Just spotted this thread...I have issue with my nose and want it like yours!! :laugh: I've considered surgery but everyone thinks I'm bonkers. Mine turns up slightly at the end...this is the only side pic I could find (I look a bit haggered in it...was taken the early hours in the morning at a house party):
> 
> View attachment 151746
> 
> ...


I think all you girls should leave your faces alone, seriously you all look beautiful as you are.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

It's probably hard to be objective about yourself but physciatry would help better than surgery. Without going into it both these two very attractive women requiring. Cosmetic surgery is a mainfestation of other issues. I very much doubt the short term kick from.surgery produces lasting change, soon enough another non existent issue will appear.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

skinnnyfat said:


> It's probably hard to be objective about yourself but physciatry would help better than surgery. Without going into it both these two very attractive women requiring. Cosmetic surgery is a mainfestation of other issues. I very much doubt the short term kick from.surgery produces lasting change, soon enough another non existent issue will appear.


Having a small and simple operation on your nose doesn't mean that you require a psychiatrist. Most people have small flaws that they want to change and would change given the opportunity.

Bit early to be saying she has a psychiatrist worthy problem lol


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> Having a small and simple operation on your nose doesn't mean that you require a psychiatrist. Most people have small flaws that they want to change and would change given the opportunity.
> 
> Bit early to be saying she has a psychiatrist worthy problem lol


Ugly people who get surgery is one thing but beautiful people getting cosmetic surgery is something different.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

skinnnyfat said:


> Ugly people who get surgery is one thing but beautiful people getting cosmetic surgery is something different.


But beauty is in the eye of the beholder as they say. What we may consider a beautiful shape nose, others may not.

Fair enough if they wanted serious changes made to their face that would alter their look a lot, then I'd also be inclined to think they may benefit from help with mental issues.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

skinnnyfat said:


> It's probably hard to be objective about yourself but physciatry would help better than surgery. Without going into it both these two very attractive women requiring. Cosmetic surgery is a mainfestation of other issues. I very much doubt the short term kick from.surgery produces lasting change, soon enough another non existent issue will appear.


Sh¡t, you're right.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I would like to clarify that my dissatisfaction with my nose does not negatively impact on my day to day happiness. I would just prefer a more cute and rounded nose. We all have preferences....I see no harm in a little, non invasive surgery to tweak something.

Some people see surgery as extreme, others do not; its a matter of opinion. I think someone only has a mental health problem if they become addicted to surgery due to body dysmorphia. A little tweak to a nose does not IMO fall into this category.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> But beauty is in the eye of the beholder as they say. What we may consider a beautiful shape nose, others may not.
> 
> Fair enough if they wanted serious changes made to their face that would alter their look a lot, then I'd also be inclined to think they may benefit from help with mental issues.


People with BDD believe all sorts of crazy things it has nothing to do with looks most of the time, people just think it does.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

skinnnyfat said:


> People with BDD believe all sorts of crazy things it has nothing to do with looks most of the time, people just think it does.


Takes more than wanting a simple and small operation to change a perceived imperfection to get diagnosed with BDD


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

There are levels of everything but given the level of obsession almost every poster on this board has about how they look I see indications from posters here that vary from out and out narcissists to BDD. The world.has never had so many surgical and non surgical procedures available but there have never been so many people unhappy about how they look. I can understand people who make their living from their looks but for most people who rate very highly on most peoples scale.of attractiveness to want surgery is plain weird.

I am not suggesting I am any different, I just question why people me included give a **** about their own looks.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I think this lady is addicted to plastic surgery, but she does look good

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2644827/Ive-THREE-nose-jobs-Im-finally-happy-Kate-The-woman-spent-thousands-keeping-face-height-fashion.html


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I think this lady is addicted to plastic surgery, but she does look good
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2644827/Ive-THREE-nose-jobs-Im-finally-happy-Kate-The-woman-spent-thousands-keeping-face-height-fashion.html


Haha she looks SO much hotter at 58 than when she was 22!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

kristina said:


> Haha she looks SO much hotter at 58 than when she was 22!


I know crazy lol


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Maybe this whole nose thing is a bit of a girl thing? Im too paranoid about my nose lol it doesnt effect me but I think I have this curve that nobody else sees and also wish it was a little more pointing upwards... think maybe we spent too much time with dolls as children! Lol.

You are very brave kristina! When will you get to take the plasters off and see the results properly without too much swelling?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

dibdabs said:


> Maybe this whole nose thing is a bit of a girl thing? Im too paranoid about my nose lol it doesnt effect me but I think I have this curve that nobody else sees and also wish it was a little more pointing upwards... think maybe we spent too much time with dolls as children! Lol.
> 
> You are very brave kristina! When will you get to take the plasters off and see the results properly without too much swelling?


You're right - it's definitely a 'cute nose' thing with the upward turning of the tip. Something so attractive about it. It must be the femininity.

I'm not sure when the plaster will come off but I reckon around 7 days... However I do have an appointment in about an hour with the surgeon and I think he might be changing my splint for me and making everything fresh again.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 4

This morning's swelling is the worst and I'm pretty down about the whole thing - also noticed my right eye is bloodshot in the corner. Ice packing all morning but it's not helping a huge amount... keeping sunglasses on and avoiding looking in the mirror.

Heck I decided to to wear short shorts and vest top every day to try to distract myself away from my face, and stay sane by looking at my legs and arms in the mirror instead hahaha...

Not pretty not pretty. But I did promise I'd post the bad along with the good... :/


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kristina said:


> Day 4
> 
> This morning's swelling is the worst and I'm pretty down about the whole thing - also noticed my right eye is bloodshot in the corner. Ice packing all morning but it's not helping a huge amount... keeping sunglasses on and avoiding looking in the mirror.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it'll all be worth  Just need to patiently wait through the tough bit first  You seem to have a good sense of humour which I'm sure will help.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

kristina said:


> Day 4
> 
> This morning's swelling is the worst and I'm pretty down about the whole thing - also noticed my right eye is bloodshot in the corner. Ice packing all morning but it's not helping a huge amount... keeping sunglasses on and avoiding looking in the mirror.
> 
> ...


Oh dear  just keep the end result in mind , when do you go home ?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hera said:


> I'm sure it'll all be worth  Just need to patiently wait through the tough bit first  You seem to have a good sense of humour which I'm sure will help.


Thanks - you're definitely right, it's only a few days in and just have to keep reminding myself that I'll be looking back on this in no time, time flies...!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> Oh dear  just keep the end result in mind , when do you go home ?


Going home in 3 days time on Thursday. Pretty happy - just the right amount of time to be away I think (6 nights) because I love being abroad and there's so much I'd still like to explore before heading back; it's a lovely little holiday in its own right! Can't complain really, at least I got to visit somewhere I've never been before.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Will get worse before it gets better!

Looks pretty uncomfortable!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Will get worse before it gets better!
> 
> Looks pretty uncomfortable!


Yeah totally.

Just a freakin' shame it's not Halloween otherwise I'd be all set!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

kristina said:


> Yeah totally.
> 
> Just a freakin' shame it's not Halloween otherwise I'd be all set!


Your still pretty scary looking youl be alright


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow that's got bad now !

More what I expected from a broken nose , soon be over and the dream nose will be there to replace all the swelling , gotta say you are coping well with it !!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

kristina said:


> Going home in 3 days time on Thursday. Pretty happy - just the right amount of time to be away I think (6 nights) because I love being abroad and there's so much I'd still like to explore before heading back; it's a lovely little holiday in its own right! Can't complain really, at least I got to visit somewhere I've never been before.


Good thinking , I get my metal pins out my toes on Thursday , been 4 weeks now can't wait !!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> Good thinking , I get my metal pins out my toes on Thursday , been 4 weeks now can't wait !!


Ohhhh yeaaaah excellent!  how do they feel now?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Your still pretty scary looking youl be alright


True true.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

kristina said:


> Ohhhh yeaaaah excellent!  how do they feel now?


Bruising all gone 90% swelling gone and I can put my foot down , I'm not standing on it but I couldn't even do that a week ago,

Scars are healing nicely and my toes look totally different now FINALLY just got a couple of weeks of physio from Friday and good to go


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

kristina said:


> Day 4
> 
> This morning's swelling is the worst and I'm pretty down about the whole thing - also noticed my right eye is bloodshot in the corner. Ice packing all morning but it's not helping a huge amount... keeping sunglasses on and avoiding looking in the mirror.
> 
> ...


wow.. that is pretty bad

just think about the end result. enjoy looking like a mutant for a short while


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Bruising all gone 90% swelling gone and I can put my foot down , I'm not standing on it but I couldn't even do that a week ago,
> 
> Scars are healing nicely and my toes look totally different now FINALLY just got a couple of weeks of physio from Friday and good to go


What did you have done?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hera said:


> What did you have done?


Had 3 of my toes snapped and refused , had hammer toe syndrome , I've got a thread in the journals section


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hera said:


> What did you have done?


you must be the only member onhere that hasnt seen his foot lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Had 3 of my toes snapped and refused , had hammer toe syndrome , I've got a thread in the journals section


Oh ok. Was it a medical issue or cosmetic? Just curious...I know what you're like with your love for cosmetic work 



eezy1 said:


> you must be the only member onhere that hasnt seen his foot lol


Ha ha...I guess I haven't been that active on here the past few weeks.

Oh look...it's me in your sig! :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> wow.. that is pretty bad
> 
> just think about the end result. enjoy looking like a mutant for a short while


Yeaaaaah - all part of the experience hehe.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hera said:


> Oh ok. Was it a medical issue or cosmetic? Just curious...I know what you're like with your love for cosmetic work
> 
> Ha ha...I guess I haven't been that active on here the past few weeks.
> 
> Oh look...it's me in your sig! :lol:


for real???


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Had 3 of my toes snapped and refused , had hammer toe syndrome , I've got a thread in the journals section


Was this for cosmetic reasons? :confused1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> for real???


Ha ha...no! Where did you get it from?

Could be me though. Uncanny resemblance


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hera said:


> Ha ha...no! Where did you get it from?
> 
> Could be me though. Uncanny resemblance


i just googled something like "sexy silhouettes" and used the first one i liked :tongue: i suppose it could be anyone. one guy onhere actually pm`d me and asked where i`d got it because he was convinced it was his girlfriend


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Hera said:


> Ha ha...no! Where did you get it from?
> 
> Could be me though. Uncanny resemblance


I thought it could be you, but the nose is different, get the nose job, then you can pass the pic off as you lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> one guy onhere actually pm`d me and asked where i`d got it because he was convinced it was his girlfriend


Too funny!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I thought it could be you, but the nose is different, get the nose job, then you can pass the pic off as you lol


You're right...the nose is too cute to be mine :crying:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Hera said:


> You're right...the nose is too cute to be mine :crying:


Aww I didn't mean that lol, you have a cute nose too


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Aww I didn't mean that lol, you have a cute nose too


Ha ha...thanks  It'll do...it works...I can breath through it and smell things so I shouldn't complain!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hera said:


> Ha ha...thanks  It'll do...it works...I can breath through it and smell things so I shouldn't complain!


depending on the whiff :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Was this for cosmetic reasons? :confused1:


Hahah NO dude , I should have had it done a while back , ended up with a limp , constant throbb, couldn't wear most shoes,

Only trainers , and my training was being affected too as my right foot / leg was doing all the work , so it's a win win all round .


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH!!

Day 5

MY NEW NOSE!!!!!! HOLY CRAP!!!!

WHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kristina said:


> OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH!!
> 
> Day 5
> 
> ...


What's the verdict? Any pics?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

So I've just come back from my checkup with my surgeon - we've taken the dressings off (I'm over the moon because most people have this after 7-8 days!).

I'm still in shock!

I'll post pics!


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

kristina said:


> So I've just come back from my checkup with my surgeon - *we've taken the dressings off* (I'm over the moon because most people have this after 7-8 days!).
> 
> *
> I'm still in shock!*
> ...


Reminded me instantly of this:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm freakin' over the moon - I can't believe how happy and relieved I am about it all, I just can't wait until the swelling and bruising subsides and the real shape is visible.

You HAVE to ignore my Halloween face!

I've got cheeks, eyes and the bridge of my nose literally puffed up like a puffer fish and my bruising is pretty bad. I've got edema and a bloodshot eye - I look like I've been in a pretty violent domestic!

- so imagine that's not there!!



So here's the before and after SIDE:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

That is a pretty damn good nose! It's amazing how something so subtle can make such a difference!

So pleased you're happy with it


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

well done and glad you like it

lol - I preferred the old one - but I am old lol

eric


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

This is the front - again you MUST ignore the fact that I look absolutely destroyed!

It's really difficult to really 'see' this yet so bear this in mind - everything is too swollen but the bridge of my nose has also been narrowed down and going to be a lot more defined - I've tried to find a random front-on pic to compare but it's not very clear...I'll definitely show some more comparisons when I can get good pictures!

You can sort of tell that the bridge is going to be nice and tapered instead of 'straight down' as it was before.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

....now just have to wait until I look human again - then I'll make some decent comparison pics!

Very very very very happy - exactly what I dreamed of having all my life, and yep I know a few people who have always told me they prefer my old shape to the one I always described - so I'm sure there will be many who prefer the old nose... guess that's just the way we are so individual in our tastes hehe. 

Woooooooo!


----------



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

I had rhinoplasty a few years ago for medical reasons.....it will take about 6 -8 months before u see the proper results. The swelling etc will go down.

how much did this set u back? And which hospital was it?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

kristina said:


>


Looks fantastic and you look like the cat that got the cream


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

I think once the swelling goes down, will show the real difference. It is difficult at the moment, as your nose lose bigger (for obvious reasons) 

Hopefully it is exactly what you were expecting, congrats


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

shocksl said:


> I had rhinoplasty a few years ago for medical reasons.....it will take about 6 -8 months before u see the proper results. The swelling etc will go down.
> 
> how much did this set u back? And which hospital was it?


This was just under £1800 - how about yourself?

The surgery is the Dr's private surgery - he actually spent many years working in a hospital before opening his own private surgery. Here are the details (in fact I'll post this on the first page because it will be good for reference and Google).

http://www.makeitinpoland.com

Doctor Jakub Kratochwil

Doctor Jakub (also referred to as James) Kratochwil graduated from Medical Faculty, Medical University in Wroc?aw in 1986.

Received his first experience during four years as assistant at The Surgery Unit of Medical Academy in Worclaw. Since 1990 he has been holding a Plastic Surgeon post at the Kolejowy Hospital in the Plastic and Reconstructive Surgery Unit. He has been cooperating for many years with his father Dr Zygmunt Kratochwil one of the pioneers of the plastic surgery in Poland.

Doctor James Kratochwil improves his skills and increases knowledge in aesthetic surgery by participating in a number of symposiums, meetings, conferences, Polish and international trainings.

A member of The Polish and The European Society of Plastic, Reconstructive and Aesthetic Surgery.

Doctor James provides his professional opinion for magazines such a Forma i Men`s Heath and provides reviewing of Polish medical press for one of the most prestigious plastic surgery magazines on the world - Plastic Reconstructive Surgery. A member of The European Society of Plastic, Reconstructive and Aesthetic Surgery.

Address:

Generala Tadeusza Kutrzeby 64

52-007 Wroc?aw, Poland


----------



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

I had it free on the nhs  ..as I required a nasal airway straitening for breathing purposes. but the surgeon asked if I wanted any cosmetic changes which was a bonus. Your nose might look good to you now. But nothing like it will in a few months to come.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 6

So today the swelling has improved but the bruising is pretty bad and my bloodshot eye is worse; the blood has spread from the outer rim, right through to the iris. This is probably the most frustrating part of it because this is something I won't be able to fix with make up.










Today I've noticed my skin condition considerably worse but it's hard to tell why; my skin is usually absolutely flawless and I don't have a skincare routine whatsoever - but today I've noticed awful pimples surfacing on my t-zone, nose and chin.










Emergency action - I've gone out and bought some face masks, clean&clear blackhead clearing cleanser and exfoliating cotton pads... and gallons of water with the plan to drink as much water as I can possibly handle to hydrate and flush out toxins like a motherfvcker!










I wish I could walk around with a face mask on all day because I actually feel I look OK like this at least..!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Perhaps the sedatives for the surgery and stress has contributed to spots? Any change in my diet or medication does this. You're body has undergone quite a stressful thing so I wouldn't be surprised.

A nice pamper with face masks sounds a lovely thing to do...bit of self care  I love your nose btw!! I'm really quite jealous and wondering how different I'd feel if I had mine done...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hera said:


> Perhaps the sedatives for the surgery and stress has contributed to spots? Any change in my diet or medication does this. You're body has undergone quite a stressful thing so I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> A nice pamper with face masks sounds a lovely thing to do...bit of self care  I love your nose btw!! I'm really quite jealous and wondering how different I'd feel if I had mine done...


So let me confirm if I understand you correctly; you're not a fan of your tip and would prefer the line to be completely 'straight' instead of upward turned?

If so, I've just had the realisation that the perfect thing for you to do is to try that amazing non surgical rhinoplasty procedure which is basically filler - even if you wanted to temporarily see how it would look, it's a really good technique that isn't permanent and is less invasive; no recovery and is so quick and much cheaper. If you're really tempted, that could always be something for you to consider!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2391151/The-NO-KNIFE-nose-job-revolutionary-procedure-smooths-bumps--surgery.html


----------



## Getlean007 (Jun 4, 2014)

good luck


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Still fit !!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kristina said:


> So let me confirm if I understand you correctly; you're not a fan of your tip and would prefer the line to be completely 'straight' instead of upward turned?
> 
> If so, I've just had the realisation that the perfect thing for you to do is to try that amazing non surgical rhinoplasty procedure which is basically filler - even if you wanted to temporarily see how it would look, it's a really good technique that isn't permanent and is less invasive; no recovery and is so quick and much cheaper. If you're really tempted, that could always be something for you to consider!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2391151/The-NO-KNIFE-nose-job-revolutionary-procedure-smooths-bumps--surgery.html


Thanks for the idea but it's the tip of my nose I'd want decreased. It's hard to describe but I imagine in surgery it would involve removing a little cartilage.

I dunno...I discussed it with my husband and he made it very clear to me that he doesn't want me to change my nose and I know my mum would be upset...my nose is one of my features she loves! I think it's one of those things that if I purposefully dwelled on it, I'd make it into a big problem for myself...whereas, if I just shrug it off, it doesn't bother me. I sort of think 'it would be nice to have a more rounded nose' but that's all. It doesn't play on my mind like I imagine it does for people who choose to proceed to surgery.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hera said:


> Thanks for the idea but it's the tip of my nose I'd want decreased. It's hard to describe but I imagine in surgery it would involve removing a little cartilage.
> 
> I dunno...I discussed it with my husband and he made it very clear to me that he doesn't want me to change my nose and I know my mum would be upset...my nose is one of my features she loves! I think it's one of those things that if I purposefully dwelled on it, I'd make it into a big problem for myself...whereas, if I just shrug it off, it doesn't bother me. I sort of think 'it would be nice to have a more rounded nose' but that's all. It doesn't play on my mind like I imagine it does for people who choose to proceed to surgery.


Ahhh I see!

Yes in all honesty I would say exactly the same as them - I absolutely love your nose and think it's insane that you prefer otherwise. Really gorgeous and cute nose - very feminine.

I have yet to even show anyone when I get back - this whole trip has been a complete secret from everyone except 3 best friends who are taking care of my kittens and helping me with airport lifts etc..and also had to make sure some people knew my whereabouts... but it's going to be a surprise for my family. They know I've wanted it for years but it's going to be an interesting moment when I show them ahhh!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 7

Landed back home last night so I was desperate to get training again... decided to go in and train on day 7. **** it.

I asked my surgeon to be straight with me about the consequences I'd face if I started training. He told me that the general recommendations are always given as 2-4 weeks...but that in the real world, nothing is going to happen to my nose if I went back and started weight training - except - the risk of nose bleeding if I bring my blood pressure too high. Whatever - if I start to bleed, at least I get to scare people at the gym.

Training went ok - strength wasn't bad but stamina was lacking... to be expected. My nose isn't sore but it's a seriously weird sensation. Tight, numb - very numb. It's so strange when you touch certain parts of it, it's like having pins and needles but the sensation is felt in a totally different part to where you're touching it haha. So if I feel the bridge, the tip of the nose tingles! This is normal and should subside in a few weeks..

Training on day 7 was a mixture to get myself back on a roll;

Pull ups

Bench

Rows

DB shoulder press

Leg extensions superset with hammie curls

Day 8

It seems like my luck with contusion is pretty dire! My eyes are still fairly bruised; my eyelids are really dark but patchy (!) so I look like a bit of a badger. As you know my bloodshot eye is pretty awesome... and underneath my eyes there are really dark patches mixed with lingering yellow bruises.

My bloodshot eye is SO freakin' badass - anyone that looks at me has a double take. I've literally had to cake my face in make-up to look semi normal but I'm actually enjoying the terminator eye (mainly because it's not permanent and I'm always game for shocking/confusing the general public, why not!) 

This is before/after make-up.










Training again later today. Will be doing more mixing up.. probs:

Dips

Squats

Overhead press

Deadlifts

Close grip pull downs

Feeling a bit sore after yesterday but ALL GOOOOOD! WOO.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

looking good krissy


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

kristina said:


> Day 2 (Morning After)
> 
> So a little account from this morning...
> 
> ...


Black eyes, pants liner strapped to your face and youre still a hottie, :devil2:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> Black eyes, pants liner strapped to your face and youre still a hottie, :devil2:


Hahaha. Thanks! 

Panty liner. Lol! I never even thought of that but it's so true. I'm so glad I only realised it now that it's off, otherwise I'd have been laughing at myself every day until it came off!


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

still hot with two black eyes, nose looks cute!!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

iiadrenaliine said:


> still hot with two black eyes, nose looks cute!!


Woo thanks so much!


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Is there a before an after of the nose?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Your stunning. What was your before like? I hate my nose...probably due to the fact that several...not just one...hot girls have told me "you'd be so fit if u had a smaller nose" lol cheers for that!

Would you recommend this surgeon? Some of the uk ones are 8-10k!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

rakim said:


> Is there a before an after of the nose?


Yep - look on the first page and also about 1-2 pages back...plenty of photos including some comparisons.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Just seen your before & after Kristina, it looks great! I think that's actually the first time I've seen surgery that looks natural! Bravo  wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> Your stunning. What was your before like? I hate my nose...probably due to the fact that several...not just one...hot girls have told me "you'd be so fit if u had a smaller nose" lol cheers for that!
> 
> Would you recommend this surgeon? Some of the uk ones are 8-10k!


Thanks so much! I would highly recommend him indeed... and I'd even recommend the accommodation I was in - I stayed at a stunning hostel - considered one of the best in Wroclaw. Amazing value for money and the flights are so cheap and 2 hours only.

http://www.grampahostel.com/en/

The price difference is INSANE - plus you literally just explore for the 6 days you're there...it's a great little holiday away. If you had a friend go with you, you'd have such a blast but I really tend to enjoy my own company so if you're like me, you'll love it. 

There's before pics on the first post and also a couple pages back... but I'll also post more comparisons as it completely heals over the next few weeks.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> Just seen your before & after Kristina, it looks great! I think that's actually the first time I've seen surgery that looks natural! Bravo  wishing you a speedy recovery!


Thank you so much!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

kristina said:


> I'm freakin' over the moon - I can't believe how happy and relieved I am about it all, I just can't wait until the swelling and bruising subsides and the real shape is visible.
> 
> You HAVE to ignore my Halloween face!
> 
> ...


Looks lovely 

Something about black eyes on women that turns me on for some reason, hope this doesn't turn into something sinister :laugh:


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

People.....This is not POF!!!!


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Please acseptum my apologies...


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

kristina said:


> I'm freakin' over the moon - I can't believe how happy and relieved I am about it all, I just can't wait until the swelling and bruising subsides and the real shape is visible.
> 
> You HAVE to ignore my Halloween face!
> 
> ...


Personally I didn't think you needed to have it done, but my opinion on it doesn't matter. It does look really nice. Good job on getting a sensible alteration done, I've seen some really bad surgery where people just get taken away with an idea and don't think about how natural, or good, it will look.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Does this mean your nose is more fragile than before due to it being tampered with(that's the technical term, right??)


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

rakim said:


> Please acseptum my apologies...


Genius.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Danjal said:


> Personally I didn't think you needed to have it done, but my opinion on it doesn't matter. It does look really nice. Good job on getting a sensible alteration done, I've seen some really bad surgery where people just get taken away with an idea and don't think about how natural, or good, it will look.


Thank you very much indeed! Completely appreciate your opinion, too.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

kristina said:


> Genius.


You're welcome, I'm snot usually this quick with puns!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

> Looks lovely
> 
> Something about black eyes on women that turns me on for some reason :laugh:


Freeeeak!!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

rakim said:


> Does this mean your nose is more fragile than before due to it being tampered with(that's the technical term, right??)


You're right, to an extent it is still fragile but not too fragile for me to get on with daily life as normal. I believe after 4 days, calcification of the bone begins to set in and it is starting to bond without the need for the splint to hold it securely in place.

However... complete healing does take months - even the FINAL results where everything is completely healed, no longer any swelling etc. is usually seen between 8-12 months post op. even.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

kristina said:


> This was just under £1800 - how about yourself?
> 
> The surgery is the Dr's private surgery - he actually spent many years working in a hospital before opening his own private surgery. Here are the details (in fact I'll post this on the first page because it will be good for reference and Google).
> 
> ...


Holy crap am of to Poland. Sod Greece!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Recent pic ? How u healing ....


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Holy crap am of to Poland. Sod Greece!!!


Ooh - are you having surgery??


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> Recent pic ? How u healing ....


Ooooh okay going really well so far, it's been one month on so there is still a lot of swelling (but the type of swelling that isn't noticeable to anyone but myself, generally they say that the final result will only be visible after months (even a year later) as the body gradually heals completely and all the swelling goes away 100%) - but I'm very happy so far!

The profile view is great and the bridge of the nose is really nice I think, but in terms of the 'tip/nostrils' area, I can see that it's seemingly a little larger than normal, so there's quite a bit of swelling I know that should go down and the tip will be a little more pointy than it is now; at the moment it's a little 'round' still, but getting there!

You'll have to excuse some bad skin/redness on the tip of the nose haha.. I've recently done a chemical peel as well, which is still yet to heal in the next week - completely renewing and refreshing my complexion around the nose area so I do a chemical peel about once or twice a year.

The awesome red Terminator eye is gone.... booooo! 

Here's the latest:


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

you really are very beautiful.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

does this mean you handed in your natty card now?

im glad you are happy with it but if im totally honest i cant really see any difference between your starting and final pics, maybe its the *ahem *frontage in the last pics drawing my eyes away from the finer details :devil2:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> does this mean you handed in your natty card now?
> 
> im glad you are happy with it but if im totally honest i cant really see any difference between your starting and final pics, maybe its the *ahem *frontage in the last pics drawing my eyes away from the finer details :devil2:


Haha... my nose is still REAL you know! 

There are some before/after close ups somewhere in the thread, I'll post them below.

Bear in mind this was the day I had my splint off, so I was very bruised.










The difference is subtle but it is definitely there. I didn't want anything major.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> you really are very beautiful.


Wow thank you very much indeed!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

kristina said:


> The difference is subtle but it is definitely there. I didn't want anything major.


honestly i cant see any difference really, but who cares what i think tbh, if you're happy with the results then fair play and ya got some cajones on ya, i dont think i would willingly go under the knife personally, but then again i hate the hospital and the idea of needles and that creeps me out

side note: i have had a decent surgery but had no choice and had to be awake the whole time, morphine rocks btw


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Wtf happened to your eye? Did the doctor punch you in the head?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

MFM said:


> Wtf happened to your eye? Did the doctor punch you in the head?


when they work on the nose it affects your sinuses and causes battered wife syndrome


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> when they work on the nose it affects your sinuses and causes battered wife syndrome


I think that's a common excuse doctors like to give while 'operating' on women's noses. They are p1ssed off at their own wifes and then punch foreigners in the eyeballs.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MFM said:


> Wtf happened to your eye? Did the doctor punch you in the head?


Bruising is always black eyes for rhinoplasty because of the trauma to that area... Some people get bloodshot eyes if the contusion spreads that way. I personally loved my aerial killer scary eye haha.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

kristina said:


> Wow thank you very much indeed!


my pleasure entirely


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not being negative or nasty, just completely personal preference but I preferred it before. Glad you are really happy with it though must feel good to change something that's bothered you for such a long time.


----------



## bounce back (Jun 30, 2014)

If i wasn't married i'd be making moves on you, No need to do anything , i think your gorgeous the way you are.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not being negative or nasty, just completely personal preference but I preferred it before. Glad you are really happy with it though must feel good to change something that's bothered you for such a long time.


Not offended at all hehe appreciate your view totally!  - very interesting!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I think it looks great , a wee subtle change and you feel a million dollars , a guy I know had it done here and we all think they took

Too much away it's kinda flat in the middle , no one dare say anything cause we think he knows it's an average job .

I'm taking my mum for a facelift consultation tomorrow , she's wanted it for a while and she's just turned 70 , she's in amazing shape and the energy of a 50 year old so why not . Taking her to the doc that does all my bits n bobs lolll


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Pure madness on this thread


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I hope this didn't cost more than a bap enlargement...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MFM said:


> I hope this didn't cost more than a bap enlargement...


Um. What?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Honestly thought it looked nicer before but it's personal preference, more bizarre is the outpouring of desperate lads on here trying to get wet their bones lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

megatron said:


> Honestly thought it looked nicer before but it's personal preference, *more bizarre is the outpouring of desperate lads on here trying to get wet their bones* lol


you really think that is bizarre? it's the same when any woman posts, hundreds of losers desperate to waffle cringey shit in the hope for a nipple photo


----------



## chrisjp4 (Apr 1, 2014)

God this thread has gone on forever. What i don't get is why change your looks when your a young beautiful girl that seems quite confident? Anyway, as long as it makes you happy, i just don't like the risk's involved, maybe not so bad on a ugly face that'd look better gone wrong, but imagine you wrecked your look's it'd be awful!

Ohwel least your still looking good & i hope you think it's money well spent!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

megatron said:


> Honestly thought it looked nicer before but it's personal preference, more bizarre is the outpouring of desperate lads on here trying to get wet their bones lol





Ashcrapper said:


> you really think that is bizarre? it's the same when any woman posts, hundreds of losers desperate to waffle cringey shit in the hope for a nipple photo


I think you guys need to chill out and don't take things so seriously; I don't see anyone jumping on any of the girls for giving guys compliments on their photos in the pic thread etc... I personally don't think that some silly/fun/complimentary shenanigans should be taken so seriously...sheesh.


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

Really pleased your happy with it! 

You really did look gorgeous anyway, hopefully you feel it now too!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I think it's a really nice and subtle 'job' and therefore doesn't look like you've had work done...which is the ideal IMO. You look gorgeous in both and now that you're happier with the change, that's awesome  Oh no...do I sound like a 'white knight'! 

So pleased it went well for you and that you clearly chose someone who knew what they were doing.

Do you have to be quite careful with your nose now e.g. be careful not to knock it or anything?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hera said:


> I think it's a really nice and subtle 'job' and therefore doesn't look like you've had work done...which is the ideal IMO. You look gorgeous in both and now that you're happier with the change, that's awesome  Oh no...do I sound like a 'white knight'!
> 
> So pleased it went well for you and that you clearly chose someone who knew what they were doing.
> 
> Do you have to be quite careful with your nose now e.g. be careful not to knock it or anything?


Thanks so much! 

Nope to be honest there was never any time I felt I had to be careful at all...I think it's just because the nose isn't something you tend to get too close to anything.

Except - in the gym when doing cable crunches, have to make sure I don't knock my face into the floor because sometimes I've done that slightly haha.. but generally all good, I also massage it regularly to facilitate blood circulation and it feels completely natural now.


----------

